# Job Making Wooden Bow-Ties



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

I recently got an email for a job making bow-ties and since I am not interested I thought someone else may want to do it. I told the person I would post the info on a couple of forums.
Her name is Mikailia Mais and her number is 347-615-5754. She sent pictures of the ties and they are not too difficult to do. She is looking to have them made from fancy woods, like Padauk and Zebra, for example.
It seems legitimate to me and at some other time I would be interested in the job myself.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Probably shouldn't post the name/phone number in public.. those who are interested can PM you and get the info in private.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

What Brad said….
That and posting the pictures, could drive interest.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

True, but I don't want to be involved any more than posting the info. The ties were cute- a good job for a band saw and minimal carving- nice finish. I do not have the photos any more, but I'm sure she would send them to you if you asked. Her email address may be better: [email protected]


----------

